# MY "Holy Grail", 1967 Black Schwinn Ram's Horn Fastback "MINT"



## applekrateowner

One of a kind, best schwinn ive ever had since my apple krate, put some elbow grease on it, but everything is original from the brake line housing to the handle bar tape (from hunt-wilde company, the original company that made the handle bar tape at the time for the rams horn).

Definitely A Showroom Quality bike


----------



## GTs58

Sorry, but I must inform you that this bike is not "*all original"* and it has been repainted. Not familiar with all the parts on these but I can say reflector pedals didn't come on a 67 Schwinn. The bike has been redone, not all original and I won't comment on your asking price.


----------



## applekrateowner

GTs58 said:


> Sorry, but I must inform you that this bike is not "*all original"* and it has been repainted. Not familiar with all the parts on these but I can say reflector pedals didn't come on a 67 Schwinn. The bike has been redone, not all original and I won't comment on your asking price.




Appreciate the feedback, how is it that you can tell the repaint??? There's no hint of different shades of black anywhere?? Im curious, not saying you're wrong or disagreeing with you, i just dont see any inconsistencies, thanks for the response.


----------



## 1966fastbacks

Speaking of restored ramshorns. I hear ya. One of my favorites and i keep it in the dinning room to. (no i'm not married)


----------



## applekrateowner

1966fastbacks said:


> Speaking of restored ramshorns. I hear ya. One of my favorites and i keep it in the dinning room to. (no i'm not married)View attachment 659845




Hell of a collection, lol at least they don't leave a mess in the dining room (like a wife would). Awesome pic


----------



## 1966fastbacks

The photo of the drop out tells the most. A painted over chip, too much paint in the serial number. That is always the trick to get the paint thin so i does not blurr out the numbers. Still a very nice bike.


----------



## fordmike65

1966fastbacks said:


> The photo of the drop out tells the most. A painted over chip, too much paint in the serial number. That is always the trick to get the paint thin so i does not blurr out the numbers. Still a very nice bike.



Didn't wanna post it, but since you mentioned it...yeah, looks repainted or at the very least touched up to me.


----------



## 1966fastbacks

fordmike65 said:


> Didn't wanna post it, but since you mentioned it...yeah, looks repainted or at the very least touched up to me.
> View attachment 659917



Agreed. The painted over chip suggests touchup But the decal whiteness says repaint. Not sure where the pedals are from. Correct me if i'm wrong but shouldn't it have a tuft silver glitter seat?
I used a mylar ribbed on mine to add a little bling. Still a very nice bike. I have seen ones like it go on ebay for 750/1000. I have too much into mine. Chrome ain't cheap and i stated out in a deep hole.


----------



## 60sstuff

Agree that this bike has been repainted. No red primer coat showing at chipped paint.

Still, a very nice fastback!

One of the biggest give-aways are the decals.

The round quality decal on the seat post tube is incorrect. Both Schwinn names (horizontal and vertical) were the same font (size).
The "stars" at each end of the Schwinn name are half the size of a real one.
Shifter decals are repro.

Derailleur wheels are slotted which started around 1971 and newer. Yours should be smooth.

Although yours is a 67, a 66 fastback I recently sold shows the big stars on the Schwinn decal, plus the factory quality decal font and smooth derailleur wheels.

You still have a Super Nice Fastback!!

View attachment 659956

View attachment 659957


----------



## GTs58

60sstuff said:


> Agree that this bike has been repainted. No red primer coat showing at chipped paint.
> 
> Still, a very nice fastback!
> 
> One of the biggest give-aways are the decals.
> 
> The round quality decal on the seat post tube is incorrect. Both Schwinn names (horizontal and vertical) were the same font (size).
> The "stars" at each end of the Schwinn name are half the size of a real one.
> Shifter decals are repro.
> 
> Derailleur wheels are slotted which started around 1971 and newer. Yours should be smooth.
> 
> Although yours is a 67, a 66 fastback I recently sold shows the big stars on the Schwinn decal, plus the factory quality decal font and smooth derailleur wheels.
> 
> You still have a Super Nice Fastback!!  .







Plus 1 on that. ^^

And the bike is actually a 1968 model wearing a Dec 67 SN


----------



## 67Ramshorn

60sstuff nailed it. He is correct on all of the points. Saw it on the bay, looks like a nice repaint but with some wrong parts.


----------

